# 2014 Holiday Thread



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

All of the talk of holiday watches is getting me in the mood for our holiday this month to Portugal.

Where are you going/have you been this year? What did you get up to? Eat? Drink?

As usual, this thread is worthless without pictures!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I spent a lovely 10 days in Portugal at Easter. This is the little resort of Olhos d'Agua where I stayed. It is between Albufeira and Vilamoura, though quite low key and small.










Mornings tended to be cool and cloudy, which was good as I wanted to do some writing. Afternoons were plenty warm enough for sunbathing, though the pools were pretty cold. Lovely long lunches of local sardines, cheeses, fruit, wine &c. Some nice little restaurants for excellent fish dishes and piri-piri in the evenings, and a couple of nice quiet bars.

I just chilled out mainly but also went on a trip to Sagres, Lagos and Silves. Here is the most south westerly Nomos in Europe at the Cabo de Sao Vicente.










And the Christopher Ward enjoying a refresher...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This was the villa we hired on the Algarve (Portugal) earlier this year....just up the road from Albufeira, and Vilamoura was about 20 minutes away. It was around 300C (at the end of May) and was probably one of the best we've had over the years. Own pool, and a massive BBQ for all those lovely evening meals made with the lovely fresh produce you can get there. The fish counter in the supermarket is out of this world, and the meats are fabulous too. Piri Piri chicken is the speciality...well it would be seeing as it ws invented there....and the salads are awesome. I've never seen lettuces like theirs....the size of footballs! This was my view for most of the week.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Been to Tenerife twice this year, we love it, a pair of dodgy oldies on lash.

:lol: :lol:

Against my better judgement when we went a few weeks ago Big M's daughter and the grandkids came with us, the lad is only four but as it turned out we had a high old time. Taught him how to play pool in the bar every day, went to the beach and couldnt keep him away from the topless German birds :lol: his first time in the deep end of a pool, the old school way, rubber ring on and chucked him in, he wasn't to happy about it the first couple of times but once he sussed out he wasn't going to drown he was fine and the best bit for him was a shot at "driving" the plane, he was over the moon and has the pic above his bed.





































We are currently negotiating with Big M's son to try and get some of the gazillion are miles he has collected and might go somewhere long haul at the end of the year if we can sort something and Big M has already booked next years first trip somewhere in Grand Canaria, not sure where I just turn up to carry the bags and drink lots of Vodka.

Who needs a hobby

:grin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

From earlier in the year, forget the food we just go for the sunshine and cheap booze

:lol: :lol:




























We're first on the beds and last off them, usually because we're too p!ssed to get up

:grin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No summer sun, only winter holidays for me these days, it's all about the skiing!

Went to Meribel last year, and going again to the same place in 2015...:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Davey P said:


> No summer sun, only winter holidays for me these days, it's all about the skiing!
> 
> Went to Meribel last year, and going again to the same place in 2015...:


Anywhere you go and need a crash helmet and a big coat isn't a proper holiday. Tried it a few times and can't think of anything more dangerous than being strapped to a plank of wood and setting off down a big hill with no brakes. And that's before you take account of frostbite on your extremities !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > No summer sun, only winter holidays for me these days, it's all about the skiing!
> ...


Ha ha!......spot on Bond! I prefer +300C and a few lagers...... to -300C and my bits falling off due to frostbite.... :lol: Sorry, Davey...only joking with you! :yes:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I've lived my dream this year. Went on a solo roadtrip of California's Pacific Coast HWY1/101. Three weeks of living my skateboarding dreams in 'Dogtown'(Santa Monica) and as far north as Santa Cruz. Met loads of my skateboarding heroes. Also saw World Superbikes races at Laguna Seca and even road the track on a road racing bike. Had the time of my life, living the dream. Going to blog the trip. Link coming soon.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

New favourite skateboarding photo of me, skating with the Shogo Kubo memorial tribute at Venice Beach


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rekhmire said:


> I've lived my dream this year. Went on a solo roadtrip of California's Pacific Coast HWY1/101. Three weeks of living my skateboarding dreams in 'Dogtown'(Santa Monica) and as far north as Santa Cruz. Met loads of my skateboarding heroes. Also saw World Superbikes races at Laguna Seca and even road the track on a road racing bike. Had the time of my life, living the dream. Going to blog the trip. Link coming soon.


I had an apartment on PCH, I must be the only person that set off one Sunday morning for Laguna Seca, arrive at Laguna Beach, where else would you find it ?? only to find that the the actual raceway was nowhere near and was about 300 miles in the opposite direction

:lol: :lol:

I drove from LA to Vagas, not a lot going on, you wouldn't want to run out of gas










Ruby's down on Redondo had awesome cruise nights


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Davey P said:
> ...


I tried skiing and boarding but spent most of my time on my @rse, eventually I sort of mastered snowboarding and was scooting along nicely one minute the next I woke up surrounded by concerned foreigners babbling in some strange language one of which looked like they were about to give me the kiss of life.

Turned out I had been run over by another skier, I felt like I had been in a car crash, flat out on the Autobahn was safer !!! After that I stuck to the apres ski.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> From earlier in the year, forget the food we just go for the sunshine and cheap booze
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Mr Bond

Is that la pinta you stopped at in the Torviscas , Adeje area with Puerto colon beach in the back drop . Just a guess


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Just had a couple of days in Southampton and then off to Paris for a few day's on Tuesday, does that count?


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Bond, I can sympathise with your mistake. You'd expect all the 'Laguna's' to be in the same area, wouldn't you?

My holiday watch was my modded Seiko 7s26, seen here with my Scooby Doo 'Mystery Machine' van in the ba kground at South Carlsbad State Beach campsite. Beautiful location.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

A couple of pics from Turkey, a firm favourite, and will be departing Friday. I'm bringing the Mako XL for some possible diving


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > No summer sun, only winter holidays for me these days, it's all about the skiing!
> ...


Mmmm, danger.... :lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Redmonds said:


>


A memory from many boat trips tells me that is BabadaÄŸ Mountain, so you must be on a boat trip out of Fethiye or a gulet cruise. I know Ã-lÃ¼deniz very well and I've even jumped off yon mountain (strapped to a paraglide pilot, naturally!)


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Oopps! Deleted my photo by mistake. Seiko amd 'mystery machine'


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

AVO said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's correct. That was the Blue cruise fro Oludeniz last year and we're going back for the 5th time to Hisaronu on Friday. Can't beat the value!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mcb2007 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > From earlier in the year, forget the food we just go for the sunshine and cheap booze
> ...


Yep the bar is indeed at the harbour/marina in Puerto Colon, we like it around that area, been to a few different hotels and apartments there and in Las Americas. Something for everyone. The hotel in the picture was along a bit in Playa Pariaso, nice hotel but a bit off the beaten track from our usual.


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

we went to Egypt this year. our holidays used to look like this:










now they look like this


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

Tenerife in the winter time, Ibiza in the summertime!

I enjoy the playa las Americas and Santa eulalia areas. Both towns have long prom's that I like going for a stroll on.


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

After 5 years the sales forum is within touching distance...........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you start speed posting you`ll get a slap







:lol:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Far too much sun on these pages. Here's Paris in the rain last week!










That's the other half looking at the DSOTM in the window, the only Omega shop that had it. Seems its as scarce there as it is here. Enjoyed the watches I saw and for the first time, I saw the full Tudor range in all it's glory.

The rest of Paris was alright as well.


----------



## Adrian73 (May 20, 2014)

I'm off to Bolivia in 3 weeks to check out Lake Titicaca (stop sniggering in the back!) ....Was last there in March trekking in the hills.....

DSC_0066 by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian73 (May 20, 2014)

DSC_0152 by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/









__
https://flic.kr/p/oESp5t
DSC_0151 by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


__
https://flic.kr/p/oESp5t


__
https://flic.kr/p/oESp5t









__
https://flic.kr/p/oEQF4o


__
https://flic.kr/p/oEQF4o
DSC_0143

__
https://flic.kr/p/oEQF4o
 by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


__
https://flic.kr/p/oEQF4o


__
https://flic.kr/p/oESp5t


__
https://flic.kr/p/oEQF4o


__
https://flic.kr/p/oESp5t









__
https://flic.kr/p/ooo3zL


__
https://flic.kr/p/ooo3zL


__
https://flic.kr/p/oEQF4o
DSC_0040

__
https://flic.kr/p/ooo3zL


__
https://flic.kr/p/oEQF4o
 by


----------

